# Clear Creek-Throw Bag Below Dizzy Lizzy Takeout



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

So go get it.

People should really think a bit more before they throw a rope in the water & end up losing control of it, if you're going to throw a rope, hold on to the fucking thing.

BS

not that I've got an opinion about it...


----------

